# ? about the fuse box on 67 gto



## hottrodd57 (Jul 27, 2006)

on my gto , do they make a repro fuse box w/o the complete wiring harness attached? the only problem with mine is on the firewall-side. the "clips" that hold the engine & light harness plugs on are broke-off. hate to spend $500 on a complete underdash harnss when I don't need a whole one. any help???? or does anyone have a used harness they want to sell that still has a good fuse block whith the clip not broke off??


----------

